# Am I the only one?



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Such a freak that I feel the need to polish the brakelines in the engine bay of a c4s4?
They do look nice!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Sepp)*

Yes you are







If you need to polish, you can do my valve cover. Currently stock oxidized.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Harold)*

I have the same problem. I want to get it powder coated someday.
It can't be too expensive.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Sepp)*

Personally I like the look of the valve cover polished and coil cover powdercoated, with the lettering polished also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Sepp)*

I have seen polished brake lines before, so no, you're not the only one.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only one? (PerL)*

Good, my wife dosen't have to throw me into an institution.


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Sepp)*

not the only one who's completely nuts about cleaning weird stuff under the hood. for everyones info a light scothch brite on the valve cover and IM works wonders, took about 30. min a few months ago; it looks factory brand new. actually ... I took a small SS wire brush to the really dirty area's then a red scotch bright pad ( in a forward and back motion) "this is important" to both the valve cover and IM. It honestly looks really nice, and has held up quite well. especially since I have no belly pan on my car. BTW what's the deal w/ all of the UR S people on this forum? there used to be a lot of good info here but lately this forum has been dead. nothing but some pics of a URS from europe w/ some replica porsche wheels. not to say that it didn't look good but we're all driving old cars that are now starting to show thier age... there needs to be some better communication between all of us URS guys. yeah I look at the audiworld forums too but they're just as useless. no offense but it seems like for a model of car that is regaining its popularity thier seems to be a bad lack of communication between us all. have had my car now for five years... will probably never get rid of it... god knows I've got way too much invested in it to ever get a fair price out of it... but why would I want too. lets face it guy's we drive one of the rarest... most underrated sports cars of the 20th century and we communicate like morons. lets hear what problems your cars are having, ways to solve those problems, and ways to make them better. I might be ranting and a little pissed off today but I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way. am I right or not?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Am I the only one? (RktPwrdCouch)*

Not sure if you know of these yet :
Subscribe to this mailing list: 
http://www.audifans.com/mailma...-list
resource: 
http://www.s-cars.org/
also has an UrS4/S6 forum


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Harold)*

yeah have seen all of those I've owned my car for about the last 5 years. am sorta used to little to no info about them but I've learned to survive. was mostley trying to stimulate a little conversation. these S pages are dead lately.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only one? (RktPwrdCouch)*

For conversations sake I'll give the bio on my '94....
Emerald/ecru
I bought it 5 years ago, it was mis-advertised as an A4 in the classifieds.
The gent. whom owned it before me was a well to do developer, and had used the car for mosly bussiness purposes.
He initially took the car to a local Audi dealer and wanted to use it for a trade on a new A6tt.
The salesman he spoke to didn't pay much attention to him, so he drove across the city to another Audi dealership, picked out another A6tt in the lot, walked into the showroom, and plopped down cash for the car.-straight up...no trades, no haggiling.








The s4 sat under a pine tree for a few weeks, and was a bit grubby, but I knew I had to have it as soon as I first laid eyes on it.
Problems....
As with most s4 owners I have the common problems of the x plug leaking on the power steering pump, the ignition switch acting up, the pinion bearing faliure in the tranny, a blown intercooler hose, and some other small stupid stuff.
The cd changer is the biggest piece of crap I have ever seen with a blaupunkt sticker on it....true junk, and a terrible design. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Mods.... 6 speed transmission, chip, and w/g spring, clear blinker lenses, ATE discs.
Truly love the car!
Would buy another!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Sepp)*

Well seeing how we are doing background stories.....








Owned mine for almost two years now. I had a Quantum syncro wagon for winter use but that rusted out on me. I knew I wanted quattro but something "a little different". Read European cars "ultimate buys" and how the urS4/S6 are now affordable used. I did not want a black car, most I seen were green. Not that bad of a color but my dad had 3 green cars in a row. Went to check out the one I have, took a test drive and that was it. I was hooked.
Previous owner stated that it was "stock". However over my period of ownership, started noticing the Koni shocks, RS2 exhaust manifold. The carpet has been cut so I am suspecting it is chipped or has been chipped. You have to excuse me for not knowing if it is, because the only S6 I have driven is mine. When I finally have a dry weekend I will investigate.
Posting a problem I have in another thread.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only one? (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_ I had a Quantum syncro wagon for winter use but that rusted out on me. I knew I wanted quattro but something "a little different". 

That's EXACTLY how I came to the conclusion to get the s4.
I had a syncro wagon also, and loved it so much, but I lived in New England, and the car like yours, was rusted ,and not very well looked after by the PO

_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_. The carpet has been cut so I am suspecting it is chipped or has been chipped. . 

Or the PO might have removed the top speed limiter.
That's the first thing I did with my car...
It just is a shorting plug that simply disconnects, and pulls right out of the ECU.


----------

